# Moaning and groaning when being ridden



## Denny (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got a really nice 9 year mare that is a joy to ride. When I tried her out they told me that she always groaned & moaned from the first time that she was being ridden, It doesn't matter what the weight of the rider is. SHe is a stout 14.3 girl and a heart to please. People have told me that some horses do that when there comfortable and enjoy being ridden? I had a complete vet check before I got her and passed in flying colors. If any one has any experience I would like to hear Thank you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've known a few horses that would do that whenever they were being ridden. More often, they did it when just plodding around on trails, like you said, regardless of rider size. I don't think it's so much that they enjoy the work they're doing so much as they are just noisy horses LOL.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

If she passed the vet check, I wouldn't worry. My neighbor has a healthy trail QH who always, and I mean ALWAYS, makes these groaning noises. He just does it throughout the trails, I find it kind of comical. 

I'm sure it's nothing to worry about  By the way; good for you for checking with the vet!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. Horses can make some really strange noises.. Some horses when they canter their stomach makes this weird noise. Really frustrating in shows!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

My trainer's Grand Prix stallion groans when he starts moving and working. There's nothing wrong with him health-wise! I've also know a few others who moaned and groaned while beung ridden. It usually happened when they were warmed up and started working hard, but in a relaxed manner. It's actually a bit funny!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My gelding is noisy period. He moans like a cow in death throws when he roles, people have actually freaked out and come running over to me asking if he's ok. He makes a strange grunting/humming sound some times when being worked. Even if a rider isn't on him. If he is running around and playing he makes huge groaning noises like jumping around and bucking takes a big effort on his part lol. I have had him since he was 6 months old and he has always been like this. I have had vetS(yes, about 4) check him and they say he's fine. Like others have said, some are just noisy horses


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Mostly I'd say it'd not a problem, many horses will moan and groan when they're working. BUT, a friend's little stock horse gelding always groaned when he cantered, and puffed a lot. Granted the rider was significantly on the large side, so people thought the horse was just struggling a little to canter with the weight on him. 
Turns out he has a heart condition and circulatory problems, and as a result will need to be put down


----------

